# just a little innovation...



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ill have something more to show you later today...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can't wait for updated pictures, because i have no ****ing clue what that is. :laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

How did you shave the inside ?


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

its where the springs go in the back of an mkv


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

cant figure out what difference this will make yet


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

since you have a jig, why not make a tubular control arm?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

That's exactly what he's doing.... eace:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

In for some results :thumbup::beer:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lol i left you guys hanging on purpose. this is as far as i got today during my lunch break and a little bit before i left work. 










its definitely not easy bending tubing if you dont have any measurements to base off of. and when you dont have a 3/4" die for your bender so you gotta use 1" and makes it harder to get your bends the same. the control arm has a natural curve to it so i had to heat the tubes up to get the curve in it after it was all tacked together. it bolted up just fine before i left. it took longer then expected so just gunna trim the OEM ones up some more so my mom can have her car back and now that i have the jig ill work on these in my off time and then one day get them on and the car on an allignment rack and see if everything lines back up.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

may also play with the design a lil bit more to make them a little easier to produce later on.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

and the purpose of this is just to prevent the rubbing on the stock arm, or will it get you a little lower depending on how you design the bottom mount?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

damn dude. all for mom :beer:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

the arm doesnt need to have the curve duplicated since your building the pocket from scratch and didnt bending the arm make it smaller from mounting point to mounting point????? i think it would look better if you used say an inch and a quarter tube from the bushing and then attached the 3/4 tubes to that and made a nice dimple died gusset to tie all 3 tubes together..... i think the tubes look too thin in my opinion..... not hating at all just my personally opinion.... much props on the stepping out of the box and trying something different (well in this scene anyway).... its cool to see people not going the standard cookie cutting route and trying new ideas to solve restrictions!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Looking good. I thought maybe you were just reshaping/ welding the OEM arms. Glad to see your going tube.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i wannna see them on the car


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

downlowcustomz said:


> the arm doesnt need to have the curve duplicated since your building the pocket from scratch and didnt bending the arm make it smaller from mounting point to mounting point????? i think it would look better if you used say an inch and a quarter tube from the bushing and then attached the 3/4 tubes to that and made a nice dimple died gusset to tie all 3 tubes together..... i think the tubes look too thin in my opinion..... not hating at all just my personally opinion.... much props on the stepping out of the box and trying something different (well in this scene anyway).... its cool to see people not going the standard cookie cutting route and trying new ideas to solve restrictions!!!!! :thumbup:


 i wasnt sure about doing multiple tubes just for having too many joints that could potentially crack or stress. this tubing is all .120 wall which is pretty thick for this tubing. the only reason i put the curve in it instead of being flat is to ensure maximum drop out of the bag. or springs if i made these for springs. i dont want to make a "cup" style perch due to thats teh main issue with teh factory one being too "deep" . i wanted to keep these shallow and just gunna weld a 3/16" steel plate on the bottom for the perch. if i just made it straight then the perch would essentially be higher and potentially the bag would bottom out sooner then with the OEM curve. i definitely love getting the input, im still toying with the design in my head. and i have been thinking of going from one-to-two tubes. 

p.s. ive never done this kind of chassis fab before so still learning and definitely appreciate the input.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm glad I came in for results! I will be looking forward to seeing these on the car!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Awesome work, Sean. Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff Sean.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet:thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice work man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

damn, good to see someone is actually doing this. :thumbup: i've had a sketch sitting here for 2+ years for a tubular mk5 rear arm and the numbers just didnt make sense for production.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> damn, good to see someone is actually doing this. :thumbup: i've had a sketch sitting here for 2+ years for a tubular mk5 rear arm and the numbers just didnt make sense for production.


 i don't know, you might be surprised by the amount of people interested in this. I for one would love to have tubular arms but i just dont have ability or tools to make it myself. 

corrado_sean2, looks like great work, I'll be following this thread closely. I'm very interested in how this will work out for you. I wish I had the tools or know-how to take on a project like this. after you get it down to what you like, I might have to send you some $$$ to see if you could duplicate them:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


> i don't know, you might be surprised by the amount of people interested in this. I for one would love to have tubular arms but i just dont have ability or tools to make it myself.


 you may be right, we were talking about this back when everyone with a mk5 _didn't_ have airride :laugh:


----------



## Eugene Fiasco (Oct 30, 2010)

brace the areas where the 2 tubes meet on each end of the opening and weld in a plate with bag mount holes like the old s-10 drop control arms


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

the tubes will be welded pretty much all the way down the seam of where they meet. 

i trimmed up her factory arms some more just so she could have her car back. ill mess with this again next week. maybe weld this one up all the way and see how i like it. 

and i definitely see what your saying about numbers jason. id definitely need to get them measured and blueprinted after i do one so i can make them a lot faster.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

old thread but i'm intested in the results. i'm still putting off modifying my lca's


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

opcorn:


----------

